# Porsche GT3 - Red with Zuffenhausen



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

*Porsche GT3*

This car was done a while ago but did not have time to do the write up untill now.. sorry about that, but here it is anyway

The car came out to the detailing garage in good conditions:



























Just a little bit dirty:


















Some swirling as expected:













































Some more heavy scratches on the front fender:









Bernhard degreasing:



























Foaming:













































Bernhards keepin it real:









Very pleased:









SV Car bath and mothers wool mitt:


















P21s smells........mmmmmmmmm nice:


















SV blue clay - mild:



























Masked up and ready for some compounding:


















Joachim also dropped by to clean his Lamborghini rims :









Then some obscure reflections:









Bernie's trying to sneek up from behind:









sorry about that.. let's get back to the GT3:









Panels were messured with PTG:


















Re-painted:




































Started out with some mild compounds at first and ended up with orange scholl (medium hard) combined with S03Gold(heavy cut). Slowing down on the rpm's in the end left somewhat a pretty shine surface and also "reduced" some of the holos on this stage:









50/50:



























As I've seen before on Porsche original paint it feels rather sticky, especially the more cut you add to the paint:









Prior to orange scholl and S03G:









After I believe:









A small pot of Zymol Vintage was used to hold machine polish propper on this areas:









50/50:









Bernhard keepin it real again:









Some sticker residue was removed from the roll-bar:









3M GPAC on a MF cloth did the trick:









BBQ time:thumb::









The chef:









Candle lights, beef and a red porsche in the garage equals one romantic evening Bernhards a little upset that he received the smallest piece here :









Back to the car.. Some heavy damages on the fender:









Compounded with wool and Scholl S03 Gold for a long while.. Wool pad to prevent the heating:









then some:









Inspection is important:



































































































Believe it's about LSP ready now?!? :


















S40 on blue Über pad:


















Two beauties toghether in the garage:




































Then some finished photos outside:
















































































































































The happy owner returning with his car:


















Thanks for watching!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work and a fun write up............:thumb:


----------



## antony_Dannatt (Jun 3, 2008)

cracking work but damn those headlight covers are horrible.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great write up 

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Facebook
Website


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

top write up as always....any more pics of the golf on lambo wheels?


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

I am wondering what happened in the 3rd to the last photo. Is this before the detail? I think the photo # is DSC_1005-1


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry, forgot to mention that is was a superb job.


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Top Job! :thumb: And a beauty of a car!
What did you use on the bumpers after the Wool + Scholl S03 (I believe this is a compound?)


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

those headlight covers are a disgrace.......


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Great correction, owner must have been quite happy. :thumb:
Love the BBQ shots, they are making me hungry. :lol:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

A beautiful car, excellent write up and brilliant results! What more can I ask for?... maybe some BBQ please  I can see Bernhard eyeing up the other guys piece of meat :lol:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice work fellas :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for the comments..



RyanJon said:


> top write up as always....any more pics of the golf on lambo wheels?


Sorry, I don't have any more pics of him or his car but if you take a look at the guys site you'll find some more: http://blog.naess.net/?tag=vw



98m3/4 said:


> I am wondering what happened in the 3rd to the last photo. Is this before the detail? I think the photo # is DSC_1005-1


No, it's after the detail. One of the last pics taken.. If you see out of the finished photos you'll find that it's in the 9XX series which means that 1XXX should come after



Jim_S said:


> Top Job! :thumb: And a beauty of a car!
> What did you use on the bumpers after the Wool + Scholl S03 (I believe this is a compound?)


3 stages polishing after that. First a light round with a cut foam pad to remove the marks made by wool, mid stage with Scholl S30 and medium cut pad and finishing stage as the rest in the end.



SubtleAggressiv said:


> A beautiful car, excellent write up and brilliant results! What more can I ask for?... maybe some BBQ please  I can see Bernhard eyeing up the other guys piece of meat :lol:


hey, "the other guy" you are reffering to is me...


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Brynjar said:


> Thank you for the comments..
> 
> hey, "the other guy" you are reffering to is me...


:lol: sorry its just that picture looks incriminating :lol: enjoyed the write up though, thanks for sharing


----------

